# LF:Monsters



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So...

I am looking for a monster, something that can go with my Motoro,IT & My Vampire Fish. Something in the 8-10inch range. No Cichlids Sorry, It just wouldnt go right with the group. I like oddballs so if you got anything for sale or thinking about , drop me a PM or a response .

thanks
beN


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

What size of a tank do you have for the monster fish? IPU will be getting some nile perch in again, doesn't get more monster than that. Did you see king-els fish for sale? He has some nice monster fish for sale including a aussie lungfish.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i dont have a 1500G tank or anything. i wish though.
So i would have to pass on Nile Perch. King-El's Aros are very tempting though *drool* haha. 130G for now. 180-250 coming after Xmas.Something in that range. Id like a tank thats atleast 36inches wide.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*monster fish*

I have a great looking jardini, though it's probably 12-14" long. It's in a community tank with large cichlids (mono bass, pike cichlid etc.) and gets along with everyone. Pellet raised, eats anything. Yours for 100.00. No pic but looks like a regular jardini. call me if interested.


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

Well,I have 3 nice Polipterus Ornatipinis Bichirs 12 to 14 inch in size @ $ 60 each or all 3 for $150,also one African Lung fish about 14 inch @ $ 80,or some very nice easy going south american Armored Catfish about 6 t0 8 inch @ $30 each or all 4 for $100.Let me know if any of this fish would fit in your set up.I am coming to Vancouver on November 13 and I can deliver at that time.IOAN


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

valerian said:


> Well,I have 3 nice Polipterus Ornatipinis Bichirs 12 to 14 inch in size @ $ 60 each or all 3 for $150,also one African Lung fish about 14 inch @ $ 80,or some very nice easy going south american Armored Catfish about 6 t0 8 inch @ $30 each or all 4 for $100.Let me know if any of this fish would fit in your set up.I am coming to Vancouver on November 13 and I can deliver at that time.IOAN


hey valerian,

these south american armored cat's are they oxydoras niger cats?? if so id take one for $30bucks


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

This amored cats are Calichtis Calichtis,they are very peacefull,are just like cory cats only way bigger.and nobody can harm them .They would be a perfect addition for your tank. IOAN


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

valerian said:


> This amored cats are Calichtis Calichtis,they are very peacefull,are just like cory cats only way bigger.and nobody can harm them .They would be a perfect addition for your tank. IOAN


Do you have pictures of these cats ????


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

valerian said:


> Well,I have 3 nice Polipterus Ornatipinis Bichirs 12 to 14 inch in size @ $ 60 each or all 3 for $150,also one African Lung fish about 14 inch @ $ 80,or some very nice easy going south american Armored Catfish about 6 t0 8 inch @ $30 each or all 4 for $100.Let me know if any of this fish would fit in your set up.I am coming to Vancouver on November 13 and I can deliver at that time.IOAN


do you have pics of the african lungfish? Might be interested as I'm looking one.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if ben takes one catfish ill take the rest.. if my memory serves me right these are mostly nocternal and are basically like a giant cory


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

here is a pic of this cats and they are preaty active all the time,not only at night.


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

here is the african LungFish


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

any big knife fish/snakeheads/black aros out there????


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i thought u did not not a knife fish


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

ghost knife would look cool


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

jamez your right ..
but there are many kinds other then big clown knifes..lol
im talking like black ghost knife/tiger knife/ that style of knife..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> jamez your right ..
> but there are many kinds other then big clown knifes..lol
> im talking like black ghost knife/tiger knife/ that style of knife..


I got a 10" goldline knifefish. It's the second biggest south american knifefish second only to the electric eel but growth is kinda slow.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Ive got a disto... Ill give you a DEAL PM me for details


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I got a 10" goldline knifefish. It's the second biggest south american knifefish second only to the electric eel but growth is kinda slow.


what ya want for it man?
pm me a price

ben


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> what ya want for it man?
> pm me a price
> 
> ben


U got a pm


----------



## mrklodt (May 30, 2010)

I still have that sunspot cat you drop off awhile ago. You can have it back if you like because I need to thin out my tank.


----------

